# Average Lifespan Mini Donkey



## PaintedMeadows (Jun 18, 2005)

I'm just curious if they live longer than horses or the same?


----------



## shminifancier (Jun 18, 2005)

Can be quite a bit longer..Some have been known to live into there Late 40's~! SO getting and having donkeys is definitely a live long commitment,






Miniature Donkeys

Miniature Donkey Talk Magazine and The International Miniature Donkey Registry along with Pheasant Meadow Farm in Westminster, Maryland USA Welcomes You!

Life Span:

With proper lifelong care, 25-40 years

Height:

36" or under (IMDR Class A Registry), 38" or under (IMDR Class B Registry)

Weight:

200 to 450 pounds

Males:

Any age male is called a Jack

Females:

Any age female is called a Jennet

AGE:

With life long proper care, donkeys can live well into their 30's (although I personally had a jennet who lived to be 47 years of age) and jennets can produce foals into their early 20's. Older jennets are normally wonderful mothers and fantastic baby sitters to put in with foals being weaned.


----------

